# Поздравляем друг друга с Новым Годом.



## Drongo

Поздравляю всех-всех с Наступающим Новым Годом. Желаю всем, душевного благополучия, Здоровья вам и вашим близким, Друзей, в которых вы будете уверены на сто процентов. Успехов везде во всём и всегда. Ура! :good2: :friends:


----------



## MotherBoard

И я всех поздравляю! жаль некого будет теребить в ближайшую неделю по разделу безопасности!
Всем счастья,здоровья и успеха в наступающем году! А преподавателям - поменьше тупых студентов!....
Форуму: побольше активных пользователей!
Удачи!


----------



## icotonev

Warmest thoughts and best wishes for a wonderful Holiday and a Happy New Year. Peace, love and prosperity follow you always.Wishing you a Joyous Holiday Season and A Very Happy and Peaceful New Year.:drinks:arty:


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом !


----------



## Drongo

*iskander-k*, *icotonev*, *NFORCE4*, Поздравляю всех вас с Новым Годом! Ура! Флага нет, но всё равно я им машу-машу! :dance3::drinks::download::crazy_pilot:


----------



## Mila

*Пусть Новый 2010 год Вам принесет 
Со снегом смех, с морозом бодрость, 
В делах успех и духа твердость! 
Пусть счастье в будущем году 
Вам будет личным даром, 
А горе, слезы и беду 
В в высокосном 2009 оставьте старом году!*







*Пусть новый 2010 год станет для Вас годом добрых перемен, мира и согласия.
Пусть всегда будут уют и тепло в вашем доме.
Искренне желаем Вам крепкого здоровья, оптимизма, успехов во всех начинаниях, осуществления Ваших надежд и желаний.
*







*Всех форумчан поздравляю с наступающим Новым Годом! Всем здоровья, удачи и благосостояния!*


----------



## Саныч

Ребята, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Желаю всем счастья, крепкого тыла, ЗДОРОВЬЯ всем ВАМ и вашим семьям, а нашему форуму - процветания !!!
Поздравляю!!!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Денис

Во-первых, здравствуйте! 

Поздравляю всех пользователей форума с наступающим Новым годом! Желаю пользователям счастливых праздничных дней, успехов в делах и хорошего настроения на весь год; а самому форуму новых активных пользователей!:victory:


----------



## Analyzer

Поздравляю всех с Новым годом !!!


----------



## Sergei

всех Поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом!


----------



## Mila

Какой приятный праздник! Мир становится добрей!:friends:arty:


----------



## edde

С наступающим! Желаю счастья, крепкого всем здоровья, успехов в жизни и работе, и хорошего настроения на весь год!


----------



## dimon-23

Всех с 2010 годам,всем благо :victory:


----------



## dimon-23

:dance4))


----------



## OKshef

Дорогие коллеги! Сердечно поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом! Желаю дальнейшего плодотворного развития нашему ресурсу, новых посетителей, новых учеников, новых побед над всяческой заразой, новых методов и новых программ. Преподавателям - терпения, обучающимся - успехов. Всем-всем - огромного счастья и успехов в Новом году!


----------



## akok

Как приятно, что у нас так много друзей! Всем спасибо!:friends::good2:


----------



## icotonev

Пусть новый 2010 приходит в наши дома с надежда, радость и любовь может спасти нас от тревог, болезней, уход и даже маленьких неприятностей. Принеси нам радость и работы по уходу за душу! Пусть наши дети смеются и всегда светит солнце на наших лицах. И подарить нам с большим счастьем и здоровьем. От всей души желаю ярких и красивых год!


----------



## Вархаммер

Поздравляю всех наших преподователей, всех сокурсников, а также всех гостей форума с наступающим Новым годом!!! 
Отдельное спасибо и мои поздравления администрации форума, за этот замечательный форум. Надеюсь с вашей помощью вырасти до хорощего антивирусного специалиста. Еще раз всех с наступающим замечательным праздником!!! Ура товарищи.


----------



## sanek_freeman

Поздравляю всех активных участников VirusNet с наступающим Новым Годом!  Желаю всем вам всего наилучшего в Новом Году, а форуму - дальнейшего роста


----------



## zaq

Снег, белый снег…Пушистый и мягкий…. 
Он все идет, идет и идет….
Его так долго не было, и вдруг такой снегопад, 
Как подарок к Новому Году.
Он осыпает меня совсем, 
И вдруг становится совсем легко и радостно.
Уходят все заботы и трудности года уходящего.
Как завершение его и надежда…
Белый снег…
И я люблю этот мир, такой нарядный и светлый. 
И от всей души желаю всем помнить уроки прошлого, 
радостно смотреть в будущее и…

*БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ!
*


----------



## CERBER




----------



## edde

Урааааа, ОН ПРИШЕЛ! С Новым Счастьем!:victory:


----------



## MotherBoard

Ура! Ура! Ура!:yess::victory:


----------



## icotonev

Ураааааааа!:yahoo::hang3:


----------



## OKshef

Всех с наступившим! Особенно тех, кто еще различает "П" от "Н".


----------



## MotherBoard

OKshef написал(а):


> "П" от "Н".


 - это что?????


----------



## OKshef

Это буквы на клавиатуре.


----------



## iskander-k

OKshef написал(а):


> Это буквы на клавиатуре.


----------



## iolka

*С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!*






​


----------



## Sergei

с наступившим всех!


----------

